
”Wuhan has stopped testing, that is why new case = 0 there.“ - gfitz
https://twitter.com/lokinhei/status/1241220936906338304
======
YeGoblynQueenne
Apparently this started today? From the twitter thread:

 _Hangzhou government sent out a note today to cancel all temperature checks
plus no need for green code in Hangzhou anymore. This is for entering public
places and hotels are included._

But China has stopped reporting new cases for a few days now at least, no? It
does seem they're cutting the testing short awfully soon, though.

------
xenyal
How credible is this source?

The Twitter post references an article from an Hong Kong site, which
references the Japanese media (no specifics on which one), who then quotes a
physician from Wuhan, yet doesn't bring up the physician's name or the
hospital in which they work in.

------
Ice_cream_suit
And the US has barely started testing. That is why the number of cases in the
US is not 200,000 yet.

------
hummel
This will be downvoted by HN overlords. Anyway, thanks for sharing.

------
righteous
The cat is out the bag. Most of the people in the world will be exposed to
this virus and survive. China knows this. China also knows it's not possible
to remain isolated from the virus and its effects. Even if that was possible,
China's citizens would have to remain in virtual isolation until a vaccine was
developed. Who knows when that will be or the knock on effects.

~~~
segmondy
China went to extreme measure to lockdown and contain this. To believe the
rubbish that they stopped testing is thrash. They contained it, aggressive
testing, contact tracing and quarantine is what I have read from other sources
they are using to keep it at bay with all new infections being from
international travelers.

